# How long would it take a decent carpenter to make this?



## mbaba (Dec 28, 2015)

I saw this at a nearby store on the divider. We have a similar setup and was thinking of having a carpenter add that to ours as well. How long do you think it would take to make including staining? 

Here is a link to the image since I can't seem to upload it https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...LKIW4T10G9N?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

This type scroll work is commonly called gingerbread. It is can be made with a jig saw. Portable or table type saw or can be ordered pre-made on line. 
For someone with a good jig saw, this can be made quickly.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Altogether including finishing making one would take me about 5 hours. Making more of them the time each would be less. They are available to just buy at many places in wood and metal. You might try Van ****'s Restorers.


----------



## mbaba (Dec 28, 2015)

Toolman50 said:


> This type scroll work is commonly called gingerbread. It is can be made with a jig saw. Portable or table type saw or can be ordered pre-made on line.
> For someone with a good jig saw, this can be made quickly.


Cool! Where would I find it pre-made online? How long do you estimate it would take to make with a jig saw if we decided to go the custom route?


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

As Steve suggested, here's a good place to start...

http://www.vandykes.com/gables-gingerbread/c/379/


----------

